# Abzockerei durch Vorkasse (Notarkanzlei, Instanbul)



## Floating Gardener (20 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
passt nicht genau ins Beuteschema von computerbetrug.de, da sich der größere Teil offline abspielte, aber es sind wahrscheinlich ein paar neue, unverbrauchte Namen und Kanzleien im Spiel.
Alles begann Mitte Juni damit, als die ältere, eher gutgläubige Mutter meiner Freundin am Telefon von einer Mitarbeiterin einer "Notarkanzlei" dazu überredet wurde, per Western Union Geld an eine unbekannte Person (Erdi Deniz Akyuz, Admin: ev. löschen?) in der Türkei zu überweisen. Nur so könne der gewonnene Audi A5, den sie in einer Istanbuler Lotterie gewonnen hätte, nach Deutschland überführt werden. Die Annahme des Geldes für diesen Empfänger wurde aber schon von Western Union aus glücklicherweise verweigert. (Wer hat da mitgedacht?)
Nun rufen diese Leute von der "Notarkanzlei" regelmäßig an, wo denn das Geld bliebe. Schließlich wäre bereits eine wichtige Mitarbeiterin in Istanbul und würde gerne das Auto nach Deutschland schicken. Die Vielzahl der Unternehmen, die an diesem Vorgang beteiligt sind, ist verwirrend, und anscheinend hat auch die "Notarkanzlei" den Überblick verloren, denn bei jedem Anruf ändert sich mindestens ein Unternehmen. 
Heute konnte die "Notarkanzlei" zu einem Schriftstück, na gut dem Scan desselben, überredet werden. (Siehe Anhang)
Wieder neue Namen, kaum ein Unternehmen existiert so, Google kennt auch nicht die Adresse der Notarkanzlei in Nürnberg. Nur die jetzt erstmalig aufgeführte "Gewinnermittlungszentrale-Instanbul" sorgt bei Google endlich für Treffer. Allerdings noch mit anderen, wahrscheinlich nicht existierenden Personen. Das alles hat dazu geführt, dass meine Quasi-Schwiegermutter endlich sehr misstrauisch wurde. Auch die übermittelte VoIP-Rufnummer 03222 9981XXX passt "sehr gut" zur Rufnummer der "Notarkanzlei".
Was kann noch gemacht werden außer eine Anzeige bei der Krimininalpolizei zu machen? (Klar, der Erfolg der Anzeige wird vermutlich überschaubar bleiben, ist mehr was fürs Gefühl.)

Achja, was lustiges zum Schluss: Eben, beim Schreiben dieses Textes, ruft die Mutter meiner Freundin durch und meint, dass sich nun die Berliner Sparkasse gemledet hat, mit der frohen Botschaft, dass ein Auto gewonnen wurde. Da ich genau bei der Bank ein Konto habe, war ein Anruf später klar, dass die Sachbearbeiterin "S. Müller" nicht existiert, genausowenig wie die übermittelte Telefonnummer, die immerhin aus Berlin stammt(030 609875XX). Aber immerhin ist es jetzt schon ein 5-er BMW!


----------



## Hippo (20 Juni 2011)

Hallo Floating Gardener
ich denke mit dieser Sache bist Du bei unserem Partnerforum www.antispam-ev.de richtig aufgehoben
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gibt es dort auch schon eine Krankenakte über diese Masche
Hier wäre dann schon mal das passende Unterforum dort
>>> http://antispam.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?15-2.3-Telefon-Spam


----------



## Floating Gardener (20 Juni 2011)

Danke.
Ich werde mal den gleichen Eintrag dort posten.

Ergänzung: Habt Ihr auch die Nutzeranmeldungen zusammengelegt, könnte ich mich also ohne erneute Registrierung anmelden?


----------



## Hippo (20 Juni 2011)

Ne, wir verwenden unterschiedliche Forensoftware und auch auf unterschiedlichen Servern.
Wäre unseren Bitschubsern glaube ich zuviel "Gfrett" das zusammenzulegen


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Juni 2011)

Ich würde hier mal empfehlen, zeitweise eine Fangschaltung einzurichten. Ist zwar kein ganz billiges Vergnügen, aber mit etwas Glück schnappt man einen Täter in Deutschland.

Die Kripo wird ansonsten auch kaum etwas machen können. Die Geldflüsse bei Western Union verlaufen voll anonym, nur über die Transfernummer, das Geld wird sicherlich im Ausland abgeholt, es kann überall auf der Welt bei einem der WU-Agenten abgeholt werden. Ohne Fangschaltung wird man da nicht weiter kommen. Dasselbe gilt, wenn von einem türkischen Callcenter aus angerufen wird.


----------

